# mplayer plays videos to fast.



## KernelPanic (Jul 14, 2009)

They play at about 2x. 

My google searches so far have not yielded any successful solutions. (i.e. setting -fps=24 or enabling -dropfps)

My .mplayer/config:

```
# Write your default config options here!

ao=pcm
vo=xv
vf=spp,scale
```


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm getting the same problem. I just set up sound yesterday and everything was working. Today I turn on the PC and videos are playing on fast-forward with no sound. Sound files also playing too fast with no sound. Does your sound work? I reinstalled mplayer but no change. Amarok acting the same way too. It was working just fine yesterday. :\


----------



## Artefact2 (Jul 28, 2009)

What is the format of the video that you are trying to play ?

I had similar issues with MPlayer, trying to play some crappy FLV. Using VLC did solve the trick, though.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 28, 2009)

I got mine working, I had to set;


```
sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
```

The setting defaults to unit 0 and wasn't holding the setting to 1 when I rebooted. Has yours ever worked or is it a new setup?


----------



## adamk (Jul 28, 2009)

Add this line to /etc/sysctl.conf to get it to set that value each time it boots up:

hw.snd.default_unit=1


----------

